# Global fibromyagia awareness



## Dr Marten (Mar 23, 2011)

To those of you who might be interested we are a small crew of Scandinavian resaechers doing what we hope to be a global survey on Fibromyalgia. We have started in eastern Africa, and are currently studying Fibromyalgia i western Uganda and the Congo. The results are striking, and there appears many suffering from fibromyalgia in this part of the world as well. We will continue to post in the fibromyalgia community, hoping that we can use some of your experiences to help the people affected with this disesase in Africa, Asia, and Latin America.A short documentary on our work will be posted on youtube as we get back to sweden to edit it.Dr Marten


----------

